#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-24
<NR> salam vahid
<NR> vahid tahala pdf print kardi?!
<vahid> NR: na
<vahid> NR: salam
<SterNiX> ok mamnon vahid :)
<vahid> SterNiX: engadr nick eto avaz nakon
<SterNiX> vahid enghdar nist ke
<SterNiX> dc ke shodam mire ro esme ke ro on yeki esmam
<SterNiX> hamin khobe :)
<vahid> SterNiX: natoonesti print begiri?
<vahid> SterNiX: be in esm adat kardim
<hamid> salam
<hamid> yek soal dashtam dar morede 11.1
<hamid> in 11.1 lts hast?
<Guest27748> man 10.04 nasb daram bedone darde sar mishe update  kardesh
<Guest27748> ?
<Guest27748> bebakhsid yeki nist komak kone?
<Guest27748> salam arz shod mikhastam bebinam in 11.1 lts hastesh? bad inke 10.04 khube ya update konam?
<vahid> Guest27748: 11.10 lts nist
<Guest27748> khob khobe nasb konam? bedone dardesar mitonam update konam ya hamon ghablo khube
<Guest27748> ?
<vahid> Guest27748: hamoon gabli khobe
<Guest27748> mamnoon
<vahid> Guest27748: bezar 12.4 biyad ke lts hastesh bad ono nasb kon
<vahid> Guest27748: nimeye aval sale 2012 miyad
<vahid> Guest27748: lts ham hast
<Guest27748> ok akhe hame az 11.1 tarif mikonan vasvase mihsam
<vahid> Guest27748: :)
<SterNiX> vahid in NR nick khodam nsit,va garna varesh midashtam
<SterNiX> vahid pdf natonestam begiram vali az wb print kardam
<vahid> SterNiX: maskharast
<SterNiX> chi maskhtarat vahid ?!
<vahid> SterNiX: hame chiz
<SterNiX> hamichizo to to zar mibini?!
<btavakkoli> kasi be ubuntu software center kar karde?
<KiTO> salam btavakkoli jan , kodoom versionesh , male 11.10 ya male 11.04 v ghabltar
<btavakkoli> KiTO: male man 11.10 hast, ba synaptic hich moshkeli nadaram ama too Software Center - install button - active nist
<btavakkoli> KiTO: daram az offline repository use mikonam
<KiTO> khub age ba synaptic mishe nasb kard ke nasb kon , vali dar morede software center gozineye install fa'al nist , ya inke aslan nist ?
<btavakkoli> KiTO: install button disable hast
<KiTO> ba update kardane repository ha az tarighe terminal moshkel dorost nemishe ?
<KiTO> sudo apt-get install -f
<KiTO> sudo apt-get update
<kunus> salam
<dark-sun> hi, alb?
<kunus> jun :D ?
<kunus> y soali dashtam dar rabete ba karte gerafik toye ubuntu
<kunus> kasi has komak kone ?
<kunus> kasi nis?
<dark-sun> !ask | kunus
<lubotu3`> kunus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunus> ahan sry, toye ubuntu 10.10 grafic card am be tore kamel shenasayi mishe ama vaghti ubuntu 11.10 nasb mikunam dg intor nis va dar ghesmate system info "unknown" hast, age az 10.10 be 11.10 upgrade konam bazam nemishnase ya rahe hali darid ? karte graphicam g41 express hast, mrc
<dark-sun> من که راهی به نظرم نمی‌رسه. سایر دوستان اگه می‌تونن کمک کنن. :)
<kunus> chipsete intell hast , ino nasb kardam intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html ke dg aslan desktop a bala nemiumad
<dark-sun> kunus: عجیبه چون من با چیپست اینتل تو هیچ توزیعی مشکل نداشتم
<dark-sun> بار اولیه همچین چیزی می‌شنوم
<dark-sun> ولی خب از اوبونتو بعید نیس
<Bijanbina> salam
<SterNiX> salam
<h2010n> salam
<dark-sun> پول بدین! // ستاد مالیات بر سلام
<h2010n> dark-sun:به من عاجز کمک کنید ستاد انجمن حالگیران
<SterNiX> setad maliyat bar maliyat dark-sun pool bede
 * dark-sun jibe khali! faghat reside dare :)
<dark-sun> resid*
<h2010n> کی اینجا شل مجانی میشناسه؟؟
<dark-sun> شل مجانی؟
<dark-sun> bash
<dark-sun> :)
<h2010n> می بینی آلزایمر گرفتم Ssh
<SterNiX> shellmix
<dark-sun> :)
<h2010n> SterNiX: com net or org??
<SterNiX> h2010n -->> google
<h2010n> Ok
<dark-sun> h2010n: اکانت اس اس اچ می‌خواستی؟
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ای چی می‌گه؟
<h2010n> چه طوری می تونم توی آی آر سی برای یک نفر صوت بفرستم
<h2010n> dark-sun:are bab girnade
<SterNiX> to irc nemishe h2010n
<h2010n> dark-sun:chera mizani??
<SterNiX> dark-sun mikhast be ye shell account ssh kone
<h2010n> File chi??
<SterNiX> chera mishe
<h2010n> pas ye file az man begir:
<h2010n> mifreste??
<h2010n> @SterNiX ?
<h2010n> ??
<SterNiX> h2010n omadanesh ke miyad
<SterNiX> vali man ghabol nemikonam
<h2010n> great!!
<h2010n> راستی یک سایتی که بشه توش دستور های BASH زد وجود داره؟؟
<h2010n> :؟
<SterNiX> linuxcomandline.org engar
<SterNiX> man bash
<h2010n> linuxcommandline.org
<h2010n> ehtamalan
<h2010n> na hardotash kar nemikoneh
<SterNiX> http://linuxcommand.org/
<vahid> SterNiX: salam khobi?
<dark-sun> h2010n: http://cb.vu/
<vahid>  /names
<vahid> SterNiX: hasti?
<SterNiX> befarma vahid
<h2010n>  /names
<h2010n> dark-sun:in ke Freebsd
<h2010n> ie
<Bijanbina> kasi hast
<h2010n> man
<h2010n> !!
<h2010n> age kari dari bego vagar na mikham beram Namaz @bijanbina
<Bijanbina> wait
<Bijanbina> chetori mishe
<Bijanbina> ozv ubuntu developer shod
<h2010n> wait ..
<Bijanbina> ok
<h2010n> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<h2010n> عضو شو
<h2010n> بعد
<h2010n> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<Bijanbina> تو اینجا عضوم
<Bijanbina> توی
<h2010n> احتمالا باید توی این هم عضو شی
<Bijanbina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<Bijanbina> توی https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers خیلی بد توضیح داده متوجه نمی شم دقیقا باید چیکار کرد
<h2010n> الان مشکلت چیه می خوای چی کار کنی ؟؟
<h2010n> نرم افزار ساختی؟؟
<Bijanbina> آره یک برنامه ساختم می خواهم بره جزء پکیج های اوبونتو
<Bijanbina> تو ی یکی از صفحات همین فروم نوشته بود بود باید عضو
<h2010n> http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<Bijanbina> اوبونتو دولوپر بشی
<h2010n> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<h2010n> http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<h2010n> اینا رو دیدی؟؟
<Bijanbina> http://developer.ubuntu.com/ رو دیده بودم
<h2010n> البته باید لانچ پد هم عضو شد بعد به گروه اوبونتو دولپ جوین کنی احتمالا
<Bijanbina> توی لانچپد عضوم
<Bijanbina> مشکل من هم دقیقا جوین شدن به تیم دولوپر هست
<Bijanbina> دکمه ای برای عضو شدن نداره
<Bijanbina> گفته باید
<Bijanbina> صفحه
<Bijanbina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<h2010n> احتمالا مجوز از سوی مدیرش می خواد دیگه کی ثبت نام کردی؟؟
<h2010n> اهان
<Bijanbina> رو بخونی
<h2010n> صبر کن
<h2010n> با این اینترنت من که سالی یک بار یک صفحه می بینم
<Bijanbina> می خواهی ایمیلت رو به من بده تا با هم از طریق میل مکاتبه داشته باشیم
<h2010n1> مطمئنی که جوین نداره؟؟
<Bijanbina> الان لینک صفحه تیم رو می فرستم برات
<Bijanbina> یک لحظه صبر کن
<Akbari> سلام x11drv مشکل دارم
<Akbari> کی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<Bijanbina> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev
<Bijanbina> This is the team of developers who work on Ubuntu.
<Bijanbina> Applicants should work with the development teams to learn the skills and processes involved in Ubuntu package maintenance. To get to know team members before joining, you should read the guidelines at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<h2010n1> BaBa in ghavaninesh hast bayad ba hamon launchpad join koni
<h2010n1> in internet man faghat baraye IRC sakhte shode
<h2010n1> in safhe ham nayomad
<h2010n1> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev
<h2010n1> ye bare dige to launchpad login kon
<h2010n1> bad boro to hamon safhe ozv sho
<h2010n1> hamin
<Bijanbina> تمام تیم های دیگر دکمه جوین دارن
<Bijanbina> اما این تیم نداره
<Bijanbina> !!!!!!!!
<Bijanbina> البته یک گزینه
<Bijanbina> Contact this team's owner
<Bijanbina> هست
<h2010n1> Bijanbina:wait (in soraat chera inghadr payiine??)
<Bijanbina> لانچپد با یران مشکل داره
<Bijanbina> اگر kde
<Bijanbina> دارین با استفاده از ریکانک
<Bijanbina> می تونین به راحتی وارد لانچپد بشین
<h2010n1> Contact this team's owner
<h2010n1> mishe:
<Bijanbina> چی؟
<h2010n1> با مدیر تماس بگیرید تا عضو شوید
<h2010n1> OK??
<Bijanbina> باشه ممنون
<h2010n1> ببخشید این قدر دیر بجواب رسیدم
<h2010n1> ;-)
<Bijanbina> خواهش می کنم
<Bijanbina> از کمکتون خیلی ممنونم
<h2010n1> من هم خواهش می کنم :)
<Bijanbina> فعلا خداحافظ
<h2010n1> خدا حافظ
<Bijanbina> راستی همیشه شما این ساعت آن هستید
<h2010n1> Na man vaghti dars daram on nimasham vaghti darsam tamoom shod mamolan On misham
<Bijanbina> می تونم بپرسم چند سالتونه
<h2010n1> بگم با ورتون می شه؟؟
<h2010n1> مطمئنم نه!!
<Bijanbina> آره چرا که نه
<Bijanbina> بفرمایید
<h2010n1> 13 :)
<Bijanbina> خیلی خوبه تو این سن
<Bijanbina> این همه اطلاعات
<h2010n1> بیشتر اطلاعات taranslate.gogle.com هست تا من
<Bijanbina> می تونم ایمیلتون داشته باشم
<h2010n1> چرا ؟؟ مگه من چی کار کردم؟؟
<h2010n1> که این قدر مهم شدم؟
<Bijanbina> در آینده می خواهم دو سه تا پروژه متن باز شروع کنم
<Bijanbina> شاید شما هم بتونید کمک کنید
<Bijanbina> فقط برای همین
<h2010n1> عالیه من که تو پایتون گیر کردم نا جور این مدرسه هم که فقط Qbasic یاد میده
<h2010n1> wait ..
<h2010n1> hossein.naghdbishi@gmail.com
<Bijanbina> اگر مشکلی در پایتون داشتی می تونی برای من میل کنی
<Bijanbina> میل من هم
<Bijanbina> bijanbina@gmail.com
<Bijanbina> هست
<h2010n1> خیلی ممنون می تونم بپرسم از چه زبانی استفاده می کنید؟؟
<Bijanbina> برای چی پروژه؟
<h2010n1> تقریبا
<Bijanbina> از
<Bijanbina> c++ , python , html5
<Bijanbina> فریمورک
<Bijanbina> qt
<Bijanbina> هم به ما کمک می کنه
<h2010n1> من با pyqt خیلی حال می کنم
<Bijanbina> به نظرم بهتره زود تر
<Bijanbina> c++
<Bijanbina> رو یاد بگیری
<Bijanbina> چون توی ۹۰ در صد نرم افزار های متن باز ازشون استفاده می شه
<Bijanbina> اگر
<Bijanbina> c++
<Bijanbina> رو یاد بگیری پایتون هم برات خیلی آسون می شه
<h2010n1> c++=سال اول دبیرستان که مدرسه یاد میده هیج وقت با c++کنار نیومدم اما با c کار کردم
<Bijanbina> می شه جملاتت رو تیکه تیکه بفرستی
<h2010n1> c++ ‏‫سال اول دبیرستان که مدرسه یاد میده
<Bijanbina> اینطوری نمی فهمم چون بهم می ریزن
<h2010n1> ‏‫هیج وقت با c++کنار نیومدم اما با c کار کردم
<Bijanbina> به هر حال زبون
<Bijanbina> C++
<Bijanbina> مثل زبان انگلیسی می مونه
<Bijanbina> باید یاد بگیری تا بتونی با برنامه نویس های دیگر
<Bijanbina> ارتباط برقرار کنی
<h2010n1> خوب هیچ منبع فارسی واسش پیدا نکردم
<Bijanbina> برای C++
<Bijanbina> ???
<Bijanbina> تهران زندگی می کنی؟
<h2010n1> توی شهر من هم کلاساش کم و بدرد نخور اند
<h2010n1> نه
<h2010n1> !!
<Bijanbina> کجا؟
<h2010n1> :(
<h2010n1> :(
<Bijanbina> بگو
<h2010n1> :)
<h2010n1> Error 404 not foun in my مغز
<h2010n1> found
<h2010n1> Khob mese in ke vase namaz yekam dir shodeh
<h2010n1> Felan Bye!
<Bijanbina> باشه شما برو نمازت رو بخون من هم س
<h2010n1> من هم؟؟
<Bijanbina> سعی می کنم
<Bijanbina> کتابی برات جور کنم
<Bijanbina> من خودم یک کتاب ۴۰۰ صفحه در رابطه باهاش دارم
<h2010n1> Vaghean mamnonam Mersi
<Bijanbina> کتاب دایتل
<Bijanbina> رو اگر گیر آوردی
<Bijanbina> که هیچ
<h2010n1> کتاب فروشیا دارند؟؟
<Bijanbina> آره
<h2010n1> i go to buy
<Bijanbina> بگذار بهت نشونی دقیق بدم
<Bijanbina> کتاب
<Bijanbina> آموزش برنامه نویسی با C++
<Bijanbina> نویسنده هاروی دایتل
<Bijanbina> انتشارات نوپردازان
<h2010n1> نوشتم فردا پس فردا گیرش میارم
<Bijanbina> امید وارم داشته باشن اگر نبود بگو روزانه برات ۱۰ صفحه ازش رو اسکن کنم و میل کنم
<h2010n1> دوست ندارم خیلی به کسی زحمت بدم ممنون
<Bijanbina> باشه برو نمازت رو بخون اما سعی کن اول وقت بخونی!
<h2010n1> Bye! nice too see you
<Bijanbina> خداحافظ
<free-sinusx> salam
<pacman1> salam
<free-sinusx> hale shoma
<free-sinusx> az ubuntu 1110 che khabar
<pacman1> omad dige
<pacman1> download nakardi?
<pacman1> http://ubuntu.com
<free-sinusx> hanooz na arzesh dare ya 1104 felan khobe
<free-sinusx> ?
<pacman1> manke emtehan nakardam
<free-sinusx> چیه؟
<pacman1> من امتحان نکردم
<free-sinusx> گفتم شاید دانلود کریدین
<free-sinusx> خیلی هم خوب
<pacman1> اما بهتر از اوبونتو تا 12.04 استفاده نکیم
<free-sinusx> چرا؟
<pacman1> از ابونتو بدم میاد زیاد
<pacman1> بجاش آرچ استفاده می کنم
<pacman1> و جنتو
<free-sinusx> کدومش از نظر ظاهری بهتره
<free-sinusx> البته من فرق زیادی توشون از نظر ظاهر نمی بینم
<pacman1> آرچ+KDE
<pacman1> جنتو+KDE
<pacman1> اوبونتو+Unity
<free-sinusx>  kde + suse?
<pacman1> فرقشون کمه :
<pacman1> زمین تا اسمون :)
<free-sinusx> حالا مینت یا جنتو؟
<pacman1> از سوزه استفاده نکردم
<pacman1> اما می گن جالبه
<pacman1> برای مبتدی:مینت
<pacman1> برای حرفه ای: جنتو
<pacman1> برای کنجکاو:آرچ
<free-sinusx> kde ba arch behtare ya ba jentoo
<pacman1> البته همه توی جنتو حرفه ای اند به جز من
<pacman1> جنتو
<pacman1> البته بستگی داره رو کدومش کار کنی
<free-sinusx> من تا حالا محیط جنتو رو ندیدم
<pacman1> KDE همیشه قشنگه البته با تلاش
<pacman1> wikipedia gentoo
<free-sinusx> البته باید بیشتر کار کنم تا بتونم بیام طرف جنتو درسته؟
<pacman1> تصویر داره توی ویکیپدیا
<pacman1> من خودم هنوز نتونستم بیام جنتو !!
<free-sinusx> پس چی کار میکنی؟
<free-sinusx> آرچ
<pacman1> :دی
<free-sinusx> دی؟
<pacman1> دارم دانلودش می کنم
<free-sinusx> دی چیه؟
<pacman1> استفاده می کنم امایکم اولش سخته
<pacman1> نه بابا دی نه
<pacman1> اها نمی دونی دی چیه؟؟
<free-sinusx> نه
<pacman1> :دی به معنی شوخی و ایجاد خنده است
<free-sinusx> :-$
<pacman1> یه چیزی مثل :)
<pacman1> :-D
<free-sinusx> خیلی هم خوب خوشحال شدم
<h2010n1> @dark-sun tanhamiai tanha miri
<h2010n1> hey dari koja miri??
<Sefid_Par> Who can help me install a program?
<nkh> Sefid_Par: !ask
<nkh> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sefid_Par> Thaks all
<nkh> Sefid_Par: Ask It !
<Mahdi> salam
<Sefid_Par> I want to install irssi on Ubuntu. I followed the install file. I have exteracted the tar.gz; but the next line (./configure) is not working.
<nkh> Mahdi: salam
<Mahdi> erroresh chie sefid par?
<Sefid_Par> The next lines in install file:./configure
<Sefid_Par>  make
<Sefid_Par>  su
<nkh> ?
<Mahdi> midunam
<Mahdi> eror chi mide ke ejra nemishe
<SterNiX> Sefid_Par why dont u just type
<SterNiX> sudp apt-get install irssi
<Mahdi> sternix jan compile kardan bara bazi vaghta nehtare. momkene kodesh lazem she
<Mahdi> sefid boro be poosheye narm afzar extract shode
<Mahdi> bad ino bezan
<Mahdi> chmod u+x configure
<Mahdi> ishalla hale
<Mahdi> va amma man
<Mahdi> agha man ubutuye 10.10 am ro az dast dadam mojadad nasb kardam
<Mahdi> alan zaheresh shode mesle 11.04
<Mahdi> va man in ro nemikham
<Mahdi> un menu app va place va system ro chetor mishe faal kard?
<nkh> Mahdi: Logout , change your session to gnome classic , login ;)
<Mahdi> jeddi? damet garm khoda kone kar kone
<Mahdi> felan ba ejaze
<Sefid_Par> Mehdi: Nashod. Ettefaghi naioftad.
<SterNiX> Sefid_Par chi nashod?
<SterNiX> Mehdi raftesh
<nkh> Sefid_Par: Bebin
<nkh> Sefid_Par: ghadam be ghadam begu che mikoni va chi mishe :)
<Sefid_Par> SterNiX, Rastesh oun ro emtahan nakardam. vali moshkele bozorgam ine ke nemitoonam Barneamei ro bedoone Software Center ya in dastoor nasb konam!
<SterNiX> ba apt-get emtehan kon
<SterNiX> ya aptitude
<SterNiX> ya synaptic
<Sefid_Par> SterNiX, Vali ba in dastour dare nasb mishe. :) mer30
<SterNiX> Sefid_Par ba synaptic emtehan kon age to kare gui hasti
<Sefid_Par> Rastesh "sudo apt-get install irssi" ro zadam. alan dare nasb mishe.
<bahar_> hi
<SterNiX> apt-get ke are nasb mikone Sefid_Par
<SterNiX> vali synaptic vase search ina khobe
<SterNiX> salam bahar_
<bahar_> hi
<nkh> bahar_: hi
<SterNiX> hi bahar_
<bahar_> u?
<SterNiX> u what?!
 * nkh WTW?!:O
<Sefid_Par> Nasb shod.
<SterNiX> WTF is WTW nkh ?
<Sefid_Par> Mamnoon
<SterNiX> mobarake Sefid_Par :)
<nkh> SterNiX: No :D it means  "ChiChi" :D
<SterNiX> oh right
<SterNiX> !wtf | nkh
<lubotu3`> nkh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SterNiX> :D
<SterNiX> !WTW
<nkh> SterNiX: :D
<SterNiX> nadare
<SterNiX> *lubotu3`* Sorry, I don't know anything about 'WTW'
<nkh> SterNiX: :)))
<nkh> Ezafe konin :d
<SterNiX> nkh ye min notice mishe dad?!
<nkh> SterNiX: Chi!?
<SterNiX> to az pidgin estefade mikoni nkh
<SterNiX> -bahar_- VERSION qwebirc v0.90, copyright (C) 2008-2010 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; InfoPath.2; AskTbPTV2/5.12.2.16749)
<SterNiX> ino khastam begam hichi
<nkh> SterNiX: Yes
<nkh> aw
<SterNiX> man goshname beram sham bokhoram
<SterNiX> shabe hamegi aftabi
<Sefid_Par> SterNiX: zoode
<SterNiX> chi zoode Sefid_Par
<Sefid_Par> Fek konam Ye 20 sa@i moonde, Shab khosh
<nkh> SterNiX: Shab khosh :)
<nkh> Sefid_Par: :D +1
<Sefid_Par> Be sham. ::Albate manam nakhordam ;)
<nkh> Sefid_Par: migam narahat nashodi oon aval !ask zadam ke !
<nkh> :-"
 * nkh !ask Fosh nist be khodaaa doustann :((
<Sefid_Par> nkh, choobkari nakon dige. rastesh ye lahze hol kardam, akhe har 3 ba ham message gozashtid.
<nkh> Sefid_Par: :)) Sharmande vaghean hadaf houl shodan o tarsundan nabud khastam beporsi yani soaleto
<nkh> be har hal IRC e 2-3 bar dige in karo mikardi yeki dige hamino mizad :D
<Sefid_Par> nkh, mamnoon. rastes man ham mikhastam package ro nasb konam.
<nkh> Sefid_Par: :)
 * nkh هماهنگه! :دی
<Sefid_Par> :)
<nkh> shab khosh hamegi
<Kaveh8_> hi
<Kaveh8_> what can i do for this error?
<Kaveh8_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718353/
<Kaveh8_> \quit
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-25
<irshya> slam
<irshya> چطور می توان فونت جدید را لینوکس نصب کردد
<vahid> irshya: salam lotfan farsi nanevisid
<mageed123> salam
<mageed123> bebakhshid
<mageed123> hichki
<mageed123> dastoorat cli
<mageed123> ubuntu ro dare
<vahid> mageed123: salam, manzooretoon chiye?
<mageed123> sorry
<mageed123> manzooram
<mageed123> dastoorat
<mageed123> mohite comand line
<mageed123> vahid: chi shod
<mageed123> darin hichi?
<vahid_> mageed123: chi ro daram?
<mageed123> hichi
<mageed123> sorry bye
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<SterNiX> khobi?
<SterNiX> brb
<vahid> SterNiX: mersi
<SterNiX> man beram tehran
<SterNiX> felanz
<akbari> ُسلام به لینوکسی های گل
<akbari> کسی اینجا با wine سرو کار داره
<akbari> ?
<SterNiX> Akbari mitoni az PlayOnLinux ham estefade koni vase wine
<Akbari> SterNiX bale estefade daram mikonam
<Akbari> SterNiX vali khob in kare man khase :D
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> lubotu3`: shut the hell up
<lubotu3`> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> lubotu3` do u want some more?
<lubotu3`> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> yeah, a stupid one :P
<badjokerr> یعنی دلم لک زده بود واسه اینجاها :)
<sajjad> salam
<sajjad> aslan kasi havasesh b inja hast ya na?
<SterNiX> salam sajjad
<sajjad> salaaaam
<sajjad> che ajab yeki peyda shod
<sajjad> ye soal baram pish umade?
<SterNiX> khob say kon halesh koni sajjad
<SterNiX> tanha rahe hale soal ine
<SterNiX> !ask | sajjad
<lubotu3`> sajjad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sajjad> mishe kari kard ke tamame mohite ubuntu farsi beshe ?
<SterNiX> tamame mohite desktop manozerete sajjad ?~
<SterNiX> benazaram farsi tarjome nashode hanoz hamash
<sajjad> are
<sajjad> hala kami ta meghdari
<sajjad> ;)
<SterNiX> to wiki ubuntu ye sar bezan
<sajjad> bashe unjaram migardam
<sajjad> dastet dard nakone sterNix
<SterNiX> khaehhs
<sajjad> ba man kari nadari? soali chizi ?!!
<sajjad> :D :D
<SterNiX> age soal dashtam miporsidam sajjad,
<SterNiX> nemigam soval daram, fagath miporsam
<sajjad> cheghad khasheni to
<sajjad> bashe hala
<SterNiX> khashen nsitam sajjad
<SterNiX> bad mikhoni :D
<sajjad> dustam migan cheshet moshkel dare , man bavar nemikardam
<sajjad> :D
<sajjad> khoooob khoshhal shodam
<sajjad> berim wiki
<sajjad> shabe khubi dashte bashi
<SterNiX> shabet aftabi sajjad
<sajjad> fadaye to
<sajjad> bye
<SterNiX> bedroud :)
<sajjad> :*
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-26
<ali_> salam
<ali_> ?
<ali_> ye soal daram
<ali_> kasi hast
<ali_> salam
<ali_> alo
<ali_> salam
<ali_> alo
<ali_> kasi nist
<ali_> javabe man ro bede
<ali_> 1 2 3 emtehan mikonim
<ali_> alo
<ali_> aloooooooooooooooooooo
<ali_> mesle in ke kasi pasokh go nist
<ali_> bye
<h2010n> چه خلوته اینجا!
<h2010n> 213.95.41.13
<h2010n> chra waghti ubuntu.ir ro ping mikonam ino behemon mideh?
<h2010n> darhali ke in male http://www.ubuntu-eu.org/ hast?
<vahid> h2010n: pa na pa chi ro mikhasti bede
<h2010n> ubuntu.ir
<h2010n> @vahid Jim khondi jav gir shodi??(PaNaPA!!:)
<h2010n> )
<h2010n> @vahid koja rafti yeho??
<vahid> h2010n: man injam
<h2010n> Khobe
<h2010n> ubuntu.ir ro ping kon chi mi bini?
<h2010n> 213.95.41.13 ??
<h2010n> man fek konam ye ssh account daram va toye windows hastam chejori azash estefadeh konam??
<SterNiX> h2010n putty
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-27
<amin`> salam be hameghi
<SterNiX> salam amin`
<amin`> man e moshkel ba modem adsl am daram
<amin`> netwrokmanager be sorat automatic wired connectionesh kar nemideh
<SterNiX> amin` to ubuntu moshkel dari ya Slackware?
<amin`> SterNiX, har doshon
<SterNiX> amin`  chera wired connection et moshkel dare?!
<amin`> SterNiX,  cannot connect to eth0
<SterNiX> ifconfig mizani chi mige amin` ?!
<amin`> eth0 lo
<amin`> SterNiX,
<SterNiX> ifconfig eth0
<SterNiX> chi mide?
<SterNiX> tp pastebin.com berizesh
<amin`> SterNiX, http://pastie.org/2766483
<SterNiX> amin` 2ta card shabake dari?!
<SterNiX> brb
<SterNiX> amin` age vahid omad, alan azash bepors, on to kare shabake kheili varede
<SterNiX> man beram birono biyam
<SterNiX> brb
<amin`> ey baba vasast kar
<amin`> key bar meghardid
<amin`> man inja ghir oftadam
<SterNiX> 30min dige
<amin`> yekish lan yekish wifi
<SterNiX> sharmande
<amin`> ok montazereton mimonam
<amin`> thanks
<amin`> kasi dighi nist be ma begheh chi kar konim?
<amin`> netmask va getway va adress ro chi bezaram
<Babak> kasi inja DVB dare?
<Babak> man prof 7500 daram ubuntu mishnasadesh
<Babak> vali nmidonam chetori azash estefade konam
<Babak> dvb_usb                23788  1 dvb_usb_dw2102
<hasan> سلام
<hasan> آیا می شود در کنار ویندوز7 و اکس پی، لینوکس رو نصب کرد؟
<SterNiX> salam are hasan
<SterNiX> mish
<hasan> کدوم رو باید اول نصب کرد؟
<SterNiX> behtare windows ro aval nasb koni hasan
<hasan> کدومش رو؟
<SterNiX> goftam ke aval windows ro
<hasan> کدوم ویندوز؟
<SterNiX> ono nemidonam
<SterNiX> aslan mishe ham 7 dasht ham xp?!
<hasan> آره من دارم
<SterNiX> mikhay dobare nasb koni inaro?!
<hasan> آره
<hasan> خیلی دوست دارم کار با لینوکس رو تجربه کنم
<SterNiX> niyazi nist ke windows hato pak koni
<SterNiX> ye partion khali kon
<hasan> اما از اشکالات احتکالی میترسم
<hasan> شما با لینوکس کار میکنید؟
<hasan> توی کار با اون مشکل ندارید؟
<hasan> آیا نیاز ما رو تامین میکنه؟
<SterNiX> man aslan bahash to in chandsale moshkeli nadashtam
<hasan> نرم افزار هایی که تو بازار عرضه می شه همشون لیبل ویندوز داره . اون باید چکار کرد؟
<SterNiX> khode synaptic onaro behet mide
<SterNiX> to donbale che barnameie hasti hasan ?
<hasan> مثلا نزم افزاری مثل نارسیس که لیبل ویندوز داره تو لینوکس نصب میشه؟
<hasan> به طور کل برای کار با لینوکس نرم افزار خاص خودش رو می خواد؟
<SterNiX> Linux narmafzar haye khase khdoesho dare
<SterNiX> http://linuxappfinder.com/
<hasan> کار با اونا مثل ویندوز راحته؟
<hasan> راستی این سایت چیه؟
<SterNiX> boro bebin chiye
<hasan> ممنون از راهنمای شما
<SterNiX> khahehs mikonam
<hasan> ایمیل تون رو میتونم داشته باشم؟
<hasan> چه وقتهایی آنلاین هستید؟
<SterNiX> axaran
<hasan> moghadam.1153@gmail.com
<hasan> این ایمیل منه
<hasan> جواب ندادی؟
<SterNiX> ok hasan
<hasan> ایمیل تو میدی؟
<hasan> اگر سوالی داشتم بپرسم
<SterNiX> hasan behem pm dadam
<hasan> خدا نگه دار
<SterNiX> bedroud
<amin`> salam mojadad
<amin`> rahi hast ke toi aria2 socks-proxy moarefi konim
<amin`> vps arzoon mekhan XEN basheh mahi 10toman
<h2010n> Salam
<SterNiX> salam
<h2010n> khob shod fek kardam connect nashodam !!
<SterNiX> h2010n ba in bot ha harf bezan
<SterNiX> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<h2010n> @SterNiX harvaght miam injaii nakone ye IRC BOt hasti
<h2010n> !ping
<h2010n> chi hast hala?
<SterNiX> na nistam
<SterNiX> ping ro in lubotu3` vase khodesh yechizi mige
<h2010n> @SterNiX Tor nemikhay??
<h2010n> Vidalia
<h2010n> :)
<SterNiX> tor daram
<h2010n> and vidalia??
<SterNiX> that 2
<h2010n> کلی ثروتمندی پَ
<h2010n> از نظر نرمافزار های تحریمی
<h2010n> !!
<h2010n> mishe kasi be #download-ir join she?
<dark-sun> efvcef vnd nv gf
<dark-sun> rgv
<dark-sun> rgvgrb
<dark-sun> t
<dark-sun> bhth
<dark-sun> b
<dark-sun> hy
<dark-sun> n
<dark-sun> ku
<ashkan> saam doostan
<ashkan> man 1 moshkel dar partition daram
<Guest44957> Excuse me! I have a question. I was wondering if any one could help me.
<Guest43857> iman??
<Sefid_Par> ask
<Sefid_Par> Guest43875: of course I am not addvanced. But you can write, Others can help you.
<SterNiX> Sefid_Par ine !ask | nick
<Sefid_Par> ok, Thanks..
<SterNiX> most welcome :)
<Sefid_Par> !ask | Guest43875
<lubotu3`> Guest43875: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sefid_Par> :)
<Guest43857> eshteb shode!
<Guest43857> man donbale dostam bodam ba nick iman :)
<Sefid_Par> ok.
<Guest43857> goftam shayad nick avaz karde bashe
<Guest43857> tnx
<Sefid_Par> yw
<Sefid_Par> SterNiX: Have you ever gone to the Ubuntu celebration?
<SterNiX> i dnt use ubuntu at all Sefid_Par :)
<SterNiX> and i tried to go once, but i couldnt make it
<Sefid_Par> oh. Which do you use instead?
<SterNiX> debian
<Sefid_Par> well
<Sefid_Par> There is a celebration on next wednesday.
<Sefid_Par> It will start at 7:00 PM, Of course you may knew.
<SterNiX> i might attend see what happens
<Sefid_Par> me too.
<Sefid_Par> I have a class before it starts. But I may turn it ;)
<Guest43857> dostan kasi midone distrohaye ghadimie irani (mese karadad ...) ro az koja mitonam dl konam??
<SterNiX> Guest43857 linuxtracker ye sar bezan
<Guest43857> ok
<Guest43857> ni :(
<Guest43857> sefid_par: where does it hold & who is welcomed? :)
<Sefid_Par> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,25872.0.html
<Sefid_Par> Guest43857: I havn't gone yet.
<Sefid_Par> But at the link above it explained a little.
<Guest43857> me either but i really love to :)
<Sefid_Par> me too.
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-28
<drMan> salam doostan
<drMan> Mikham gnome-libs nasb konam
<drMan> ama nemidoonam cheotiye ???
<drMan> mitoonid komak konid . MAMNOON
<Hussain> salam
<Guest21233> ruzetun bekheir
<Guest21233> agha ye soal
<Guest21233> man ye ns nab kardam niaze ke codhash ro taghir bedam va dobare nasb konam
<Guest21233> mogheye make kardan
<Guest21233> be kheili az file permission denied mide
<Guest21233> chtore mitunam be ye pooshe (file haye dakhelesh)
<Guest21233> ejazeye ejra bedam
<Guest21233> ?
<Guest21233> کسی هست؟
<SterNiX> sudo make
<Guest21233> thanks so mush
<SterNiX> aval bezan sudo make clean
<Guest21233> mamnun
<Guest21233> hamin kar ro kardam
<SterNiX> nemdonam ./configure ro ham mikhad ya na
<hmnhf> سلام
<hmnhf> من دارم روی چاکرا ایکس سین نصب میکنم بعد اینکه configure/. رو میزنم این ارور رو میده: http://pastebin.com/h4U1zXmL چه کنم؟
<hmnhf> چاکرایی اینجا نیست؟
<hmnhf> هیج پکیج gtk-devel ای هم درکار نیست
<hmnhf> درست شد :)
<pro_tux_98> ki cliente ircish konversation hast?
<pro_tux_98> doshman? :)
<nabi> سلام، بهترین برنامه گرفتن ایمیج از دی وی دی چیه؟
<SterNiX> nabi age gui mikhay k3b bad nist
<SterNiX> dd ham haminkaro anjam mide
<nabi> حالا یه برنامه آزاد که نسخه ویندوزی هم داشته باشه چطور؟ مثلاً اینفرارکوردر، که من باهاش مشکل دارم
<nabi> الان امتحان کردم daemon lite هم نسخه فری، خوب ایمیج میگیره ولی رایتش فقط برای نسخه پولیشه
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: ostad 1 ? daram hastid beporsam
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: ostad khodeti
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: che iradi dare bet begam ostad ?!
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: sharmande nemitonestam narahat mishi
<WhiteCrow1> anyway
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: donbal e 1 software hastam ke betone dfd rasm kone chizi mishnasi to linux
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: narahat nashodam , va daghighan dfd na , man nadidam to linux, motasefane
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: oh :(
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: yeki do ta didam ba java , vali native linux na.
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: yeki bood ke plugin eclipse bood
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: be nazar et khande dar e ke 1 proje i ke ba 1 zabon e shei gara gharar e cod bokhore ba dfd tahlil she ?
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: man kolan ba diagram keshidan mionam khob nist
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: tarjih midam tarafesh naram :)
<Babak> salam :)
<Babak> kasi patch'e xine-vdpau ro beray xine-lib 1.2 dare?
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: dia ro didi?
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: dia ?
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: dia chi e ?
<fzerorubigd> http://live.gnome.org/Dia
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: :) man beram felan
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd: mamnan
<Sefid_Par> how are you every body
<Sefid_Par> Chetor mishe fahmid kasi ke dar pidgin connect shode ip'sh chie?
<SterNiX> vahid salam
<SterNiX> hasti?!
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<SterNiX> chetori khobi vahid ?
<vahid> SterNiX: mersi khobam
<vahid> SterNiX: chekhabar?
<SterNiX> besalamati vahid :)
<SterNiX> rasti vahid
<SterNiX> ssh serveramo rah endakhtam :D
<vahid> SterNiX: khob?
<SterNiX> hichi lynx ro rosh nasb kardam ba on net gardi miknam
<SterNiX> adame alaf be in migan vahid :D
<vahid> SterNiX: ahan
<vahid> SterNiX: mage vps dari?
<SterNiX> na
<SterNiX> 2ta computer bi masraf daram :D
<vahid> SterNiX: emrooz kooh boodam bavaret mishe ba inhame baroon
<SterNiX> emrooz khone boodam vahid ba in hame barooon :D
<SterNiX> khosh gazasht vahid ?!
<vahid> SterNiX: are kheili, emrooz roye abra boodam
<vahid> SterNiX: bavaret mishe :)
<SterNiX> be salamati vahid :)
<omid> hi
<omid> hi to room
<omid> fuck all room
<badjokerr> omid: نظر لطفتونه
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-29
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<SterNiX> khobi vahid ?!
<SterNiX> vahid farda miyay?
<vahid> SterNiX: are, are :)
<vahid> SterNiX: to chi>
<SterNiX> ok vahid
<SterNiX> barname rikhtam ke biyam vahid :)
<vahid> SterNiX: khobe, pas mibinamet
<SterNiX> inshala, omid hast vahid :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-30
<iqson716> salam be hame :D
 * everplays pokes mtux 
<mtux> everplays poke your aunt! :D
<everplays> mtux, hehe, oonja ham ba aunt-e mardom kar daran? lol
<mtux> everplays: inja farqi ba unja nadare bara ma haji, hamishe ba aunte shoma kar darim :D
<sefid_par> Salam, midoonid chetor mishe ye ip ro too lan ddos kard?
<vahid> sefid_par: chi kar kard?
<SterNiX> DDoS vahid Distributed Denial of Service
<sefid_par> Kesi midoone?
<SterNiX> sefid_par DDoS ro ye lan?!
<sefid_par> are
<SterNiX> aslan falsafe DDoS ineke chandta system bashan
<SterNiX> masalan ye chandta botnet ya harchi
<SterNiX> to mikhay DoS anjam bedi
<sefid_par> albate bache ha hastan :)
<sefid_par> harchand 2-3 ta system bishtar nistim!
<sefid_par> aslan mishe ye hali be ye ip dad! albate midonam kare ziad khobi nist!
<SterNiX> sefid_par are mishe
<SterNiX> RTFM
<sefid_par> SterNiX: checking...
<sefid_par> SterNiX: chikar bayad anjam bedam?
<SterNiX> sefid_par RTFM
<sefid_par> SterNiX: RTFM down mikone?
<SterNiX> na sefid_par RTFM enlighten mikone
<sefid_par> SterNiX: ok, Thank you very much. going RTFM ;)
<sefid_par> :P
<SterNiX> sefid_par beja inke karaye script kiddies ro anjam bedi, beshin, darbare amniyat shabke bekhoon
<sefid_par> SterNiX: mamnoon, jaye khasi ro shoma soragh darin?
<SterNiX> vase chekar sefid_par ?!
<sefid_par> amniat shabake.
<sefid_par> Rastesh man doost dashtam dar morede amnyat motalee' konam.
<sefid_par> ama in ye morede khas bood :P
<SterNiX> sefid_par chandvaghte unutu kar mikoni?
<sefid_par> SterNiX: Ye site khoob peyda kardam. beram TFMesh ro bekhoonam
<SterNiX> besiyar aali sefid_par :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-22
<Mahmood> hello everyone
<Mahmood> ineed help sirs
<Mahmood> can somebody help me?
<Mahmood> should i speek english to be answered?
<bahare> salam
<bahare> bache ha kasi midune un narm afzari ke az ubuntu back up migire chie?
<a1> salam, mikham ye kalame ro to kole file system search konam behem esme file haye ke ba patterne man montabeghe ro bede. find , sed komakam nemikone, az chi estefe\ade konam plz?
<a1> grep -r "my word" works :)
<ghoodil> salam
<ghoodil> man dar morede kampaylerha va ketabkhaneha dar ubuntu mikhastam bedoonam
<ghoodil> kasi mitooone komakam kone
<ghoodil> kampyler va ketabkhoone dar linux yani chi ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> kasi komnakam nemikone ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> alo kasi nist ?
<ghoodil> ?
<fzerorubigd> ghoodil: Compiler?
<fzerorubigd> ghoodil: yeki az marof tarin hashon GCC e
<fzerorubigd> ghoodil: GCC ro mamolan to har tozii be rahati nasb mikoni (ke taze aksaran khodeshon nasb daran)
<ghoodil> merc j  dadi
<ghoodil> vali soale man ine k aslan compyler yani chi
<ghoodil> chikar mikone ?
<ghoodil> compiler chikar mikone va baraye chi nasb mikoni ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> chera inja kasi b soalaye man j nemide ?
<ghoodil> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ghoodil> ?
<fzerorubigd> ghoodil: khob shayad chon ib soalato bayad az google beporsi
<fzerorubigd> ghoodil: to ke hata nemidoni compile chie, behtare ye kam motalee koni
<ghoodil> salam
<ghoodil> ketabkhooneha dar linux che karbordi daran va aslan yani chi ?
<ghoodil> j beded mamnoon misham zatoon
<ghoodil> chon to net matlabi dar moredesh peyda nakardam
<ghoodil> dar morede ketabkhooneye linux to google nist khob behem begid
<ghoodil> masalan ketabkhoone netcdf yani chi chikar mikone ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> '?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ?
<ghoodil> ,,
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-23
<sahim> سلام به همه دوستان
<sahim> کسی با نصب گرمکس آشنایی داره
<sahim> ؟
<sahim> آدرس برنامش اینجاست:
<sahim> gromacs.org
<sahim> http://www.gromacs.org/
<sahim> من تونستم تا مرحله نصب خود گرومکس پیش بیام
<sahim> ولی نتونستم محیط گرافیکیش رو نصب کنم!
<sahim> البته یکی از دوستان کمکم کرد تا اینجا رسیدم
<Guest85607> slam
<Guest85607> کسی دی وی دی های مخازن ابونتو رو از فروشگاه سی تو خریده
<Guest85607> یکی جواب بده
<Shahrooz> salam be hamegi
<Shahrooz> خیلی وقته که اینجا نیومدم. هنوزم کسی از این کانال استفاده میکنه ؟
<Shahrooz> salaaaaam
<Shahrooz> #ubuntu
<safeith> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-24
<bahare> salam bache ha
<bahare> kasi midune chejuri mishe dependency package ha ro peyda kard????
<anoNxeRo> bahare, are to debian search koni bet mige
<anoNxeRo> va hamchenin mogheye nasb behet mige
<bahare> debian kojast???
<anoNxeRo> aha ubunut! :D
<anoNxeRo> to ubuntu sitesh search kon
<bahare> chi serch konam??
<anoNxeRo> esme packageto
<anoNxeRo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<anoNxeRo> bahare, ^
<saaber> سلام بر ارواح
<saaber> سلام بر باتها
<the-light> saaber: salam goodziliu ;)
<saaber> the-light: سلام بر احسان
<the-light> saaber: chetori marde hamishe ghayeb?
<saaber> the-light: ظهورمون توفیقی نمی کنه :D مرسی خوبم
<saaber> the-light: یادش بخیر قبلانا اینجا عجب رونقی داشت
<saaber> the-light: کل کل ها! آموزش ها! خنده ها
<saaber> the-light: سوتی ها
<the-light> saaber: alaan tu gheybate soghrai na?
<saaber> the-light: آره فعلا تا اینکه شرایط آماده بشه برا هورم
<the-light> saaber: hasan o biar hamash barmigarde :))
<saaber> *ظهورم
<saaber> the-light: خلاصه شلوغ پلوغ بودها اااا
<saaber> the-light: gnome vs kde :))
<saaber> the-light: alan khodet hanooz kde hasti?
<the-light> saaber: fekr kardi mesle shomaha khianat karim :))
<the-light> saaber: aun dude azametun ke 3 soot foroukht gnome 3 aumad
<saaber> the-light: بهروز میگی؟
<the-light> saaber: are khub shenakhtish :D
<saaber> the-light: من به این گنوم ۳ بدجور معتادم اتفاقا، اصلا روحیم عوض شده
<the-light> saaber: ino nagi chi begi :D
<the-light> saaber: vali door az shukhi kare dorosti kard, 1-2 saal dir inkaro kard
<saaber> the-light: کی دی ای تا کی میخواد کرش کنه!
<saaber> the-light: دیگه ماشالا همه بزرگ شدن رفتند
<the-light> saaber: ta har moghe gnome grash kone :))
<saaber> the-light: گوشیم سوخت امروز
<saaber> the-light: پول ندارم بخرم :))
<the-light> saaber: boro az in 40 tomania begir
<the-light> saaber: tu Ab endakhtish?
<saaber> the-light: نه یهو رفت
<saaber> the-light: حالا قراره یه دونی از این ارزوناش یکی برام بفرسته
<saaber> the-light: تو این گرونی  آدم جرات میکنه طرف بازار بره
<saaber> the-light: نگاه کردن به ویترین مغازه هم خرج داره!
<saaber> *نمی کنه
<safeith> the-light: حسن حبیبی یه سال دیگه با پسرش می یاد توی کانال :-)
<the-light> safeith: beza ta bozorg beshe miad :D
<safeith> the-light: نه بابا مثل باباش می ره سایت می زنه قری نتی ۲
<the-light> :))
<safeith> the-light: می شه بیایی خصوصی
<the-light> safeith: yes
<alirezaei_> salam dostan kasi hat man mikham ye chizi to test konam
<alirezaei> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-25
<alo> hi
<alo> kasi inja hast ?
<arman> salam be hame
<arman> alan roo systemam ubuntu 12.10 nasb kardam
<arman> be nazareton ba unity bebonam
<arman> ya beram roo gnome shel?
<hamed100> salam
<hamed100> bebakhshid kasi hast be man komak kone?
<safeith> whitecrow1: سلام
<safeith> whitecrow1: وقت داری آرش
<whitecrow1> joooooooooooooon !?
<whitecrow1> chi !?
<whitecrow1> safeith, u ?
<bahramwhh> TROLL :D
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-26
<Mehdi1> salam
<Mehdi1> kasi inja hast?
<Mehdi1> doostan?
<Mehdi1> ?
<Mehdi1> ey baba
<Mehdi1> kasi niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-27
<Guest37412> salam
<Guest37412> ye soale mohem
<Guest37412> kasi inja has?!
<Guest37412> beporsam?!
<saeed> ?
<Guest37412> emaile daneshgaham oo daran mibandan bayad daghhhighan chikar konam ?! che chizaio bayad bardaram?!
<ashkan_> salam
<ashkan_> kasi hast man 1 soal dashtam
<ashkan_> man ubunto ro vasl kardam vali karte gerefikam ro nemishnase mishe begin chi kar bayad bokonam
<anoNxeRo> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/gnus-trick-or-treat-at-windows-8-launch
<hossein> ok
<hossein> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-28
<Alireza> salam
<Alireza> man moshkel daram kasi mitooone komakam kone
<Alireza> ?
<intuxicated> eybaba shahinism koo
<mohad_master> salam kasi indeii baraye ye barname ye shell dare?
<mohad_master> salam kasi ideii baraye barname shell dare?
<mohad_master> kasi ideii vase barname nevisi dar shell dare?
<mehdi_> salam
<mehdi_> kasi hast?
<mehdi_> man ye moshkeli daram
<aliva> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mehdi_> chi shood?
<mehdi_> ba mani?
<mehdi_> kasi in ja az iran hast?
<irik_> سلام یه فایل اموزشی فلش (swf) دارم که نمیشه جلو عقبش برد.حالا میخواستم اگه بشه فایل صوتی و عکس هاشو بیرون بکشم. یه نرم افزار برای استخراج فایل های فلشم میخواستم.
<irik_> نرم افزار برای استخراج فایل های فلشم میخواستم.
<irik_> flash decompiler
<mehdi_> سلاممممممممممممممممممم
<mehdi_> یکی کمک کنه
<aliva> mehdi_: سوالتون رو اینجا بپرسید اگه کسی بدوه جواب می‌ده.
<aliva> توی forum.ubuntu.ir هم قبلش جستجو کنید.
<mehdi_> لپ تاپ من کارت گرافیک انویدیا داره همش داره کار میکنه و باطریم زود به زود تموم میشه
<mehdi_> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-21
<yas> سلام دوستان
<yas> سیستم آبدیت کردم وبعد از ریستارت قبل اینکه گراب بالا بیاد صفحه سیاه میشه وکلیدهای ترکیبی هم کار نمیکنه
<yas> برا تعمیر گراب هم جواب نمیده توقسمتsudo chroot /mnt
<yas> اروررمیده
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-23
<marandi> salam , bache ha kasi mitoone komakam kone ye repository svn rah bendazam too ubuntu m ?!
<mamat> salam dostan man to nasb ghraphic moshkel daram kasi mitone komaki bokone
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-24
<moammad_zka> Hello, As you are experienced users, may you help me how to download this video: http://git.oschina.net/kawaiiushio/antiad/raw/master/loader.swf
<moammad_zka> correction: http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDM1MTQ1NDky/v.swf
<beygi> HydrogenWS: hi
<eltux> Hi all.
<ehteshami66> hello
<ehteshami66> hi friends
<ehteshami66> سلام در مورد گراب سوال داشتم
<ehteshami66> می خواستم بدنم که چطور می شه اطلاعات ریزی در مورد گراب کسب کرد.
<prp-e> ehteshami66, http://gnu.org/software/grub
<ehteshami66> کسی نیست؟
<prp-e> این لینک که دادم لینک اصلی پروژه هست.
<ehteshami66> سلام ممنون  داشتم تعحب می کردم که کسی چرا جواب نمیده!
<prp-e> البته طبیعیه. کلا اینجا تار عنکبوت بسته :D
<ehteshami66> !<factoid>
<prp-e> جان؟
<ehteshami66> داشتم این صفحه را می خوندم
<ehteshami66> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/UbuntuBots
<prp-e> !factoids
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<prp-e> !factoid
<ehteshami66> من از کانالهای irc خیلی استفاده نکردم و خیلی آشنا نیستم
<ehteshami66> !factoids
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<prp-e> !stfu
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<prp-e> !jfgi
<ehteshami66> ببخشید میشه به طور کلی در مورد این بوتها توضیح بدهید چیه یه نوع ربات هستند یا نه ودقیقا چی هستند؟
<ehteshami66> ممنون می شم
<prp-e> به نظر من یه سری موجود احمق اینترنتی هستن :D . در کل قراره روبوت های ایجاد نظم باشن.
<prp-e> اما بعضی جاها روبوت هایی دیدم که مثلا کامیت های گیت رو گزارش میدادن
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-26
<hubuntu> salam
<hubuntu> agha man ye moshkel daram
<hubuntu> mishe komakam konid?
<hubuntu> chijuri zabune keywordamo tu ubuntu farsi konam???????
<modoodi> salam
<ahmadhesni> Salam, man ye web browser bara command line mikham
<ahmadhesni> ashkan: Salam
<ahmadhesni> sasasds		fghfgh
 * ahmadhesni ...
<ahmadhesni> lubotu3: hi !!
<mm__> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-20
<azita> hi
<azita> kasi tu kare SIEM hast inja?
<azita> kasi tu kare amniat hast inja?
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, hey
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, howdy
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, farda chekarehee ? shifti ?
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, nemidonam chera
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, miri padegan ya na ?
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, ono ke are harroz onja bayad basham
<Azitrex> ok pas hichi
<anoNxeRo> chera Azitrex ?
<Azitrex> 1 UG hast man farda miram goftam ageh biai bebinamet
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, che saati?
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, 17:30 ta 19:30
<Azitrex> tehraneh
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, mitonam beresam, age betonam biyam biron az padegan vali baed bedona bezaran
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, baadeh padegan ham k koli khastehee :D
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, takavar khastegi na pazere :))
<Azitrex> oh yadam nabud :D areh rast migi
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, jalasash to markaz tahghighateh mokhaberateh to kargar shumali ageh mituni bia bebinimet
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, age shod biyam say mikonam vali ba in oza baed bedonam velemon konan
<Azitrex> bezan chap o rasteshun kon
<Azitrex> hala ageh tunesti khushhal mishim bebinimet :) agaram nashud ishala vaghti jenab sarhang shudi mibinamet :D
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, man timsari migiram
<Azitrex> :D
<Azitrex> ranandeh khasti ma hastim :D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-21
<ehsanchhry> سلام دوستان
<ehsanchhry> من بعد از نصب ویندوز ۱۰ به لینوکس اومدم
<ehsanchhry> رفتم سایت اصلی لینوکس و نسخه جدیدشو دانلود کردم
<ehsanchhry> چقدر خوبه اما متاسفانه فاقد یکسری برنامه های تخصصیه
<ehsanchhry> اما میدونم میتونه خیلی پیشرفت کنه
<ehsanchhry> خیلی خوب اجرا میشه
<ehsanchhry> کاربرا همه مجازی هستین؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-22
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, hi
<Azitrex> miduni pyhton shell ro ba chi mishe screenesho clean kard ?
<anoNxeRo> salam Azitrex
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, ctrl + l
<Azitrex> tnq
<mamali> hi
<mamali> man
<mamali> internetam
<mamali> vasl nemishe!!!
<amer> sajad: salam
<sajad> amer: salam
<amer> lkjljgl
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-23
<ali_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-24
<haptt> می خواستم بدانم چحوری می توان لیتوکس را روی قلش مموری نصب کرد
<mrz> hi
<mrz> سلام
<mrz> کسی هست؟
<Guest49489> الوووووو
<mdf0921> psamim: salam
<psamim> mdf0921: salam
<mdf0921> خوبی رفیق؟
<psamim> mdf0921: khubi?
<psamim> mdf0921: ممنون
<mdf0921> یه ایمیل برات فرستادم دیدی؟
<mdf0921> بدک نیستم
<psamim> mdf0921: آقا شرمنده من ایمیل رو دیدم اما امروز دیروز بیرون شهر بودم نرسیدم
<psamim> mdf0921: آره
<psamim> mdf0921: :)
<mdf0921> همین میخواستم ببینم که بدستت رسیده یا نه
<mdf0921> :)
<mdf0921> :D
<psamim> mdf0921: آره، :دی
<mdf0921> خوش باشی
<psamim> mdf0921: جاتون خالی رفته بودیم انار چینی :دی
<mdf0921> به‌به
<mdf0921> ما هم تقریبا چنین کردیم. البته از یه درخت خونه پدری :D
<mdf0921> ;)
<psamim> mdf0921: زخم و زیلی هم شدین؟
<mdf0921> اما حال میده
<mdf0921> آقا می‌تونی یه آمار درباره‌اش برام بفرستی؟
<Gforce> کسی تکشاخ آرمانگرا رو اینجا امتحان کرده؟
<Gforce> ظاهرا همه تعریفش رو میکنن.
<MasterPiece> in ke migi chi hast?
<MasterPiece> link please :)
<Gforce> اوبونتو ۱۴٫۱۰
<Gforce> :)
<MasterPiece> in esme farsieshe?!!!
<Azitrex> in esmo ki gozashteh ?!
<Gforce> توی چند تا سایت دیدم.
<Azitrex> site haye farsi ?
<Gforce> بله.
<Gforce> اسم انگلیسیش رو هنوز نمیدونم.
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, The 'Gforce' have very fast grow speed and get up! :D I use GeForce :D
<amirSharif> salam,man nemitunam ozv forum besham :(
<amirSharif> soal akhar behem gir mide,neveshte shoma robot hastid,minvisam خير vali mizane eshtebah :s
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-25
<ShrewdSpirit> salam
<AmirV> dostan kasi az hasan Freeman khabar nadare?
<AmirV> hasan habibi
<AmirV> btavakkoli, hi
<btavakkoli> AmirV: bale
<AmirV> btavakkoli: mersi:)
<AmirV> btavakkoli, az hasan habibi khabar darid shoma? ta jayi ke yadame az karbaraye ghadimie ubuntu-ir hastid
<btavakkoli> AmirV: na vala, minimum 1 sal hast nadidam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-26
<MasterPiece> mrafiee, welcome !
<DANI> Hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-20
<emertat89> چرا انجمن غیر فعال شده ؟؟
<meghg> چه خرتوخری شده نت :| هی قطع و وصل میشه !
 * relaxx slaps meghg1 around a bit with a large fishbot
<Ramin> O.o
<Ramin> im here :|
<zilan> salam
<meghg> welcome philipballew
<philipballew> meghg, hello
<meghg> Hi :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-22
<cuttlas> salam!
<cuttlas> chera aksare oghat inja khalvate!! :(
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-24
<abb4s> salam
<abb4s> hamegi
<abb4s> man keyboard farsi nasb kardam vali bazi vaghta ke mikham az en be fa switch konam tagiiri ijad nemishe kasi midoone dalilesh chie ??
<abb4s> hishki nis ??
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-25
<nadsir> salam
<nadsir> man mikhastam ba open conect ye ertebat bargharar konam vali nemitonam
<nadsir> kasi mitone comak kone
<nadsir> conection ro ham sakhtam
<alish1379> سلام دوستان
<alish1379> یه مشکل داشتم من اونم این که من تازه اوبونتو در کنار ویندوز 7 نصب کردم حالا مشکلم اینه که درایو ها در اوبونتو باز نمیشن
<alish1379> میشه یکی کمکم کنه؟؟
<alish1379> کسی نیست؟؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-25
<wolfryder> salam
<wolfryder> kasi hast?
<Ali_> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
<Ali_> کسی نیست؟ سوالی داشتم
<hoxit> tune مفهومش چی ؟
<somel33t> اينجا چه خلوت شده. يادش بخير دهه ي هشتاد ;-)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-26
<bll> hi
<bll> asd
<bll> qwe
<bll> zxc
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-28
<mahdiiiix_> سلام
<mahdiiiix_> چطوری میشه با grep یه کلمه فارسی رو تو یک فایل ورد فارسی پیدا کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-30
<Msmz> سلام دوستان خوب اوبونتویی، اجازه پرسیدن یک سوال هست؟
<bor691> salam
<mr> df
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-23
<Ali_> JOIN
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-25
<erfansmart> سلام
<erfansmart> ...
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-26
<mrlgeek> های
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-27
<Seyyed73> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-29
<HiiH> سلام نداره
<HiiH> :(
<HiiH> @ubuntulog :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
<HiiH> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-24
<hasan> سلام
<hasan> روی وای فای علامت سوال هست خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید رفع باگ کنم؟
<hasan> وای فای وصل هست
<hasan> وای فای وصل هست ولی علامت سوال داره
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-25
<Arsham> salam dostan kasi hast dar nasb in package betone behem komak bokone? hazine ham pardakht mishavad
<Arsham> https://github.com/DavidButterfield/SCST-Usermode-Adaptation
<sharifian> سلام - من با لینوکس تازه آشنا شدم - الان به یه مشکلی برخوردم که احتیاج به کمک دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-27
<hasan> سلام
<hasan> فیلترشکن رایگان برای اوبونتو میخواستم که کل سیستم عامل رو پوشش بده از جمله ترمینال خیلی واجبه میخواستم جی ان اس ۳ نصب کنم اما \یغام وصل نشدن به سرور رو میده خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-28
<Peyam> hi 0101 people
<Peyam> I m thinking to attend a Matlab/simulink competition.
<Peyam> I need to come up with an idea and build a model in simulink
<eec> salam!
<eec> بحث چیه؟
<eec> اینجااا
<Peyam> nadaram
<Peyam> felan basi nadarim
